# New from NC



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome! I live near Charlotte, NC! Hope to see many posts, handsome boy you have there.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to my neck of the woods... we live about 30 minutes from Ft Bragg (my son plays hockey at the rink on base)


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice to see locals! Do either of you know any smaller local shows coming up this fall? I'm going to start working another OTTB tonight who supposedly had training after he came off the track early this June and I'd like to take him out somewhere.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

I show my guys in the Johnston County Horse shows 9we are taking this year off) This is a GREAT place to show and the people are super nice

Johnston County Horse Show Series


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you! I may shoot for their October show. I will probably have to find a trainer to come out and do some work with us beforehand. It's been a *long* time since I rode huntseat lol


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

hey the last time i was there my only goal was to make it thru the class without falling off... i had not shown in some 16 years LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Nice lookin horse!


----------

